# Practical Dog Boots for Cold Weather



## nikki10 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for dog boots for cold weather? My pup will be walking on snow and unfortunatley a lot of salted roads. 

The Ruffwear products look great but I'd like to keep the price down since she'll only be in them a few months before she grows out of them. 

Thanks


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

[url="http://www.amazon.com/Muttluks-Fleece-Size-Medium/dp/B0002Z9A40/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1195235942&sr=8-7]Muttluks[/url]

I've found these to be the most comfortable for my dog. I'm a big fan of Ruffwear too, but I haven't had much luck with the Ruffwear boots.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs wear the Muttluks as well and they stay on better then some of the other brand boots. They hold up better as well.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

My dog wears the granite gear boots when we hike. I've had really good luck with them. She also has a pair of muttluks and they work pretty good exept when we go on really strenuous hikes. They tend to fall off. I love ruffwear products (Lula has a few things) but I haven't tried there boots. So can't help you there. The granite gear boots and the muttluks are about the same price and they both work better then any of the other boots I've bought.


----------



## lucysdoghouse (Nov 24, 2007)

You should take a look at the boots from www.neopaws.com. They are really top notch and the owner of the company/developer of the boot really worked to get a design that keeps the boot on the feet and provide max protection. 

They come in three major different styles. Regular, Winter High Performance and Summer High Performance.

For your particular situation the winter orthopedic would pobably be the best bet. They cost a little more but they are top notch.


----------

